# Chinese engines in snowblowers



## ttles714 (Jan 2, 2011)

I see an increase in US manufacturers starting to install Chinese motors..Toro, Ariens(sno-tek) , husqvarna, ...
I am not real thrilled about this. Being in the commercial laundry equipment service business I see alot of Chinese after market parts. How good are they ??? Some are and some are not..Products from Chinese manufacturers bring us 2 major issues. The first is initial quality control. It is generally poor. The manufacturer buying their products really has to stay on top of the factory supplying the parts or product. The second problem I see is that the Chinese factory changes the specifications of their product in mid production with out informing the US company. Quality is inconsistent. It varies from factory to factory and from production run to production run and any time in between. We have seen many problems, and in turn many costly headaches with everything from grade 8 bolts snapped in half to v-belts that last less than a month. Not to mention bearings that literally self destruct. 
Yes I buy some tools from Harbor Freight..you can not beat the price..But I know that am I going to throw that $15 dollar angle grinder in the garbage after 2 months....that is "IF" it works right out of the box !!!


----------



## dex (Jan 27, 2011)

It is too early for me to give a recommendation on my LCT (Chinese) 208 cc. engine on an Ariens compact 22 for durability, but it is the only small engine device I have ever had that literally started on the first pull right off the truck and every time since. I haven't even tried the electric starter yet. It passed a recent test on about 9 inches of real heavy wet snow here in Maryland.


----------



## Oldphil (Dec 7, 2010)

The Japanese products suffered from the same issues early on, what their government did was pass a quality control law on exported products. We all know the results, some of the finest products out there. China needs to follow suit, so many of their products just do not make the grade. There are exceptions, the one cylinder marine diesels that they were pushing years back have shown their worth. I am thinking of using one on a TB tractor I have come spring. Back to China, I work at a place that sells trailer parts, the Chinese bearings do not make it through a season. They are not worth the bad rap we get from customers, Timken is the only way to go.


----------



## CharlesW (Oct 13, 2010)

My 2011 Toro 421 has a Chinese Loncin engine on it.
Am I happy *about* it, No!
Am I happy *with* it, Yes!

So far it has been great, but I very nearly purchased the 221 Toro just to keep away from the Chinese engine.
I really didn't want a 2 stroke machine so I didn't have a lot of choice.

It remains to be seen how it lasts, but as of right now, I am pleased with my decision to buy the 421, Chinese engine or not.


----------



## dex (Jan 27, 2011)

Phil, I agree relative to bearings. I'm in automotive and we gave up on the cheap wheel bearings. We only use Timken, however a lot of them are made in Poland, Mexico Italy etc. I guess it is not where it is made, but how it is made. It is getting harder and harder to know the quality until you put it to the test.


----------



## indypower (Oct 28, 2010)

The important thing is that American companies that have their products made in China is that they have to be made to specs provided by the company. If not, the China company may not have their contract renewed and could also be the subject of bad press as was the case of the Mattell toy products that were found to contain lead paint.


----------



## CharlesW (Oct 13, 2010)

indypower said:


> *The important thing is that American companies that have their products made in China is that they have to be made to specs provided by the company.* If not, the China company may not have their contract renewed and could also be the subject of bad press as was the case of the Mattell toy products that were found to contain lead paint.


I wonder who provided the specs to Loncin for the engine used on the Toro Power Clear 180.
In case you don't know, Toro had to recall something like 40,000 of them because of leaking gas from the carburetor. 
Not just a little drip, but a continuous leak that will empty the fuel tank either all over the floor or fill the crankcase with gas. Not a good thing if either happens.
There is a rumor that the problem may exist on the Power Clear 421 as well.
(Which I own one of)


----------



## gbsa1 (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm running 3 of these Chinese engines in a MTD, 357 cc 13 hp. One 357cc 13 hp in a Hillbillie JD 110 Garden Tractor and a 6.6hp in a power gen. If your mechanical these design match Honda who have these Chinese companies make their engines anyway, just like any manufacture has done is the USA.

Take a look at the GSX parts list and your Chinese knock off parts list. The Part numbers are the same and when you can just purchase any parts from your local Honda dealer.

That being said I've never had any problems with these engines,yet. Plus they start just like a honda


----------



## Madmax442 (Jan 13, 2011)

I am just one of those guys that hates seeing the chinese takeover our markets on anything! I REFUSE to buy anything chinese if I can help it and if I can't find something new then I turn to my handy tool ebay to find whatever it may be I'm looking for that is most likely used but made in the USA!!!! I won't be buying a China POS snowblower or engine ever! Just my .02 though I grew up old school and this stuff get my patriotic blood boiling!!!!!


----------



## CharlesW (Oct 13, 2010)

Madmax442 said:


> I am just one of those guys that hates seeing the chinese takeover our markets on anything! I REFUSE to buy anything chinese if I can help it and if I can't find something new then I turn to my handy tool ebay to find whatever it may be I'm looking for that is most likely used but made in the USA!!!! I won't be buying a China POS snowblower or engine ever! Just my .02 though I grew up old school and this stuff get my patriotic blood boiling!!!!!


While I share many of your feelings, it's a tough call for me.
50 years ago, I bought an American made GE washing machine, had to replace a bearing and the bearing was marked "Made in Japan". So much for American made even back then.

So how do we buy American made? Many of the parts are outsourced and then assembled here and labeled "American made".
Buicks made in Canada, Hondas made in Ohio, many, many pats made in Mexico and now many parts being made in China.
Same way with tools and clothing. Made in India, Pakistan, China, Indonesia, and then sold with an old line American label on them.

Consumers have to share a lot of the blame, but the manufacturers are certainly not blameless.


----------



## Madmax442 (Jan 13, 2011)

I agree with you Charles!!! It really is our own faults along with crappy Companies for less and less being made in the USA!!!!!


----------



## gbsa1 (Dec 26, 2010)

At Wall-mart our prices are cheaper and all we all walk in.

I'm guilty! Just could not afford the Honda labeled Made in China engine. I do hate wearing my Made in china boots, shoes, pants tee shirts and the best of all My Chargriller Texas Grille - china.

**** up here in the great white north our Mounted Police dolls are made in china.

I give up


----------



## Madmax442 (Jan 13, 2011)

The only things I want from China are Firecrackers, Rice, and China Plates!!!!!


----------



## CharlesW (Oct 13, 2010)

Madmax442 said:


> The only things I want from China are Firecrackers, Rice, and China Plates!!!!!


Chances are, you already have a lot more "Made in China" products than those in your home right now.

Back to Chinese engines in snowblowers,
FWIW, I found this info on another site. It is supposedly from Briggs & Stratton's web site.

The Briggs and Stratton consumer engines manufactured outside the United States are: 

700 Series™ DOV®
550, 800, 900, 1100, 1150 Series™ Utility
800, 900, 1150 Snow Series™
 
 The Briggs and Stratton commercial grade engines manufactured outside of the United States include:


Vanguard™ V-Twin Horizontal and Vertical Shaft
Vanguard™ 3 Cylinder
Vanguard™ Single Cylinder Horizontal Shaft (except Model 19)


----------



## Madmax442 (Jan 13, 2011)

Charles I know I already have way to much Chinese crap than I should!!! Not that I'm trying to slam them but hey they just don't make good stuff compared to the ''Made in the USA" stuff especially of old! I was talking to a local Ariens dealer on Saturday and they said they will not stock any Snow Tek Blowers beacuse of Quality issues!!! That says it all I think!!!!


----------



## BOSMECH (Dec 16, 2010)

One good thing is the Henry Rifle is still 100% American made.


----------



## BOSMECH (Dec 16, 2010)

I have a Honda HR214 mower and will never have to buy another mower again.
With that said I would say and heard the chinese motors seem to be all right.
As much as I hate that also, since it takes jobs from us, but it is supply in demand and cost. If that same engine was made in the good ol USA it would cost 100% more
If we would put a greater import tax on these products it would bring jobs back and also start charging more for exporting are products that other countries want.


----------



## korytirk (Feb 10, 2011)

I recently just used craigslist to sale my tundra because a used automatic transmission broke





-------------------------------
used engine


----------



## ravenworks (Feb 27, 2011)

Oldphil said:


> Timken is the only way to go.


We haven't made a bearing in Canton Ohio in over 5 years,almost ALL of them are being made over the way now a days


----------



## truder1400 (Oct 1, 2011)

Alot of these Chinese engine are made to specs from the buyer.. i.e.. bearings quality etc... so the "same" engine on one snow thrower may be very different on another.. MTD is a good example. 

I have a generator (and used it *a lot *during Irene) that I'm sure has a Chinese engine and it just purred for 4 days... ran most of my house on it.


----------



## Pete K. (Jul 22, 2011)

*Chinese engines in snowblowers...*

I was concerned about this last month before I took delivery of a new Cub Cadet 526SWE. I searched for answers for hours to find out who made there engines. I read about the two huge Chinese Engine manufacturers that were supplying most of the industry. 
I thought that MTD made the Cub Cadet snow blowers and that MTD used the Chinese engines. I tried to look up replacement engines for the 277 cc Cub Cadet to see if that would tell me. Nada info. Other Factory articles from Cub say that THEY make their own engine for the 277CC,
I am still confused. Does anyone know for sure who makes the 277cc engine for the 526SWE? From reading I think it's about a 9 hp engine. While I'm asking questions all the different brands of grease say and warn "don't mix different brands and types of grease" So who does the original greasing on these as new units? The dealer? If so I can ask them.
I was thinking of using either a Marine application grease or white lithium. What do you think or suggest? Maybe if I let the new grease work it self out then adding a different type would be ok?? 

I appreciate you thoughts and FACTS...

Pete K.


----------



## Snowmann2011 (Apr 5, 2011)

Im not all that thrilled with just about everything in our everyday lives having something to do with or having been made by some country outside the US. BUT, as many people have said, even though it says made in America, doesnt mean anything. They should start putting labels on things saying Assembled In America, at least then wed know the truth. I mean Ive had (have) my share or foreign products in my house, **** Im typing this on a Toshiba laptop, best computer Ive ever had. But in all reality no matter weather it says made in America or says it made in china, whos to say where its really made at. In my opinion EVERYTHING no mater where its made has its flaws, the real question is... how soon will you see that flaw if you see it at all. Dont get me wrong, Im 100% American and would love to see all our jobs and the good ol' hard work come back to the states and just be us again, but in this day and age its not going to happen. This day and age people want whats new and exciting and breaks in 5 minutes, not what is dual and boring but will work forever. Thats the main reason I rebuilt my Gilson blower my self rather than sell it and buy a new Ariens or something like many people told me to. 

Just thought Id get my 2 cents in there. LOL
Cody


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

"They should start putting labels on things saying Assembled In America"

Funny you bring that up. Might be a little off of the snow blower theme, but I did come across a Honda mower last summer that needed a new carb and a new transmission. Both came with the genuine Honda Labels. The carb was made in a country other than the U.S., though I don't remember which one. The transmission label had "Assembled in America" printed on it.


----------



## Woody71 (Oct 15, 2011)

I just purchased a Cub Cadet 526 SWE. Powermore engine manufactured in China. I'm going to take care of it like my other equipment and hope for the best. When I looked at Home Depot yesterday, only 2 had B&S engines, the top 2 Ariens models. The rest appeared to be LCT and Powermore.


----------

